# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vragen over dieetpillen

## milk

Hey ,

Ik woon in BE en ik zou dieetpilln gaan kopn in het Kruidvat maar ik weet niet of ze dat zoudn gevn aan iemand van 14 jaar en zijn de wettn in BE het zelfde als in NL!! En ze zeggn dat je van dieetpilln geen rare symptonen hebt , alleen maar van laxeermiddln is dat zo ?
En alleen van laxeermiddln moet je brakn en poepn en zijn dodelijk en dieetpilln helemaal nie , is dit zo ??

En ze zeggn ook als je dieetpilln neemt en je stopt dat je dubbel en dik verdikt als een zwijn , ik weet niet wrm en als het wel waar is ??

Want ik wil namelijk 48kg gaan wegn dus als ik dat na een tijdje heb gebruikt en ik ben aan 48kg gekomn dan moet ik stoppn met die pilln of course !! Maar als ik stop zeggn ze dat je vervet als een zwijn en als ik nie zou stoppn zo uik zwaar ondergewicht krijgn , dus ik weet nie goed wat ik moet doen !! 

Is het waar als ge stopt met dieetpilln dat je vervet als een zwijn of is dat enkel bij laxeermiddln ??

Bye and HELP ME , dit is zeer dringend !!

ANTWOORD OP HEEL MN TEKST , NIET ALLEEN OP DE LAATSTE VRAAG , ER STAAN OVERAL VRAGEN IN DE TEKST , KIJK GOED EN ANTWOORD T OP ALLES A.U.B. !! OK ?!

Bye xxx

----------


## Nora

Eigennlijk is het beste om niet aan de lijn te gaan. Ten eerste ben je nog in de groei en heb je bouwstoffen nodig die je in voeding vindt. Ten tweede als je eenmaal begint met dieten, krijg je een jo-jo effect. Als je even stopt met eten, kom je sneller aan. Maar als je door blijft gaan met dieten, wordt je te mager. Ook wordt je humeur er niet beter op als je teveel lijnt. Je voelt je zwak en lusteloos. Dat is zo jammer, want het leven kan op jouw leeftijd zo mooi zijn. Dus ik wil je aanraden om helemaal niet aan lijnen te denken. Fruit, groente, vezels, veel water en bewegen doen wonderen.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Nora

Waarschijnlijk is dit niet wat je wilde horen, maar het is wel het beste advies die ik je kan geven. Ik weet het van een vriendinnetje toen ik 15 was en zij belande in het ziekenhuis met anorexia.

Groetjes, Nora

----------

